# Non Stop Menstral Bleeding



## luv4today

I just need some advice. When I was younger i hardley ever got my period. But now that I am older (25) my period will not stop. And when I mean it wont stop..... I have had it now for almost 9 months straight. And when its heavy (heavy is an understatment) I bleed blod clots the size of my palm. And I will go threw at least 12 maxi pads a day if not more. So this has been going on for alomst 3 years. And I get these shooting cramps that just wont let me go on with my day. I have been to doctors and they all say the same thing. They put me on birth control. But every time the birth control makes it worse. Has anyone ever been threw this??? Does anyone have any advice???? Please help, its is ruining my relationship at home due to lack of "bed" time. Thank you, FOREVER IN NEED OF ADVICE


----------



## tltrull

Ive been there, but since I had already had 2 children, I opted for the hysterectomy(age 23) since nothing else would help.Now there are more less invasive options, like uterine ablation, but just like a hysterectomy, you can no longer have children.


----------



## Kathleen M.

That doesn't sound normal. When mine were that heavy just during the regular time I was anemic as all get out.It sounds like it is time for a second opinion. Have they done any tests? Ultrasound, biopsy of the lining, blood tests to see if your horme are OK or if you are anemic?Saying it is normal with a bunch of testing being done is different than if they never botherer to look at all.Are these gynecologists or just your family doctor? If you haven't seen a Gyn doctor I would do that. If you live in a small town I would go to the nearest big hospital for testing. Like one that is a teaching hospital if possible.K.


----------



## luv4today

Yea I went to 4 gynos and 4 er rooms. But i keep geting the same thing. ITS NORMAL. And I was tested for annimia but it was negitive wich I was suprized seeing that I was tired all the time. SO thank you for ur advice I will go to a big city hospital and get a second opinion. Tyvm.Crystal


----------



## 16963

when you said that your period got worse so you stopped BCP, how long were you on the BCP? When I first started, I bled all month the first month. After that, I was regular.


----------



## luv4today

lynnie said:


> when you said that your period got worse so you stopped BCP, how long were you on the BCP? When I first started, I bled all month the first month. After that, I was regular.


I was on my birth control for at least 5 months before I stoped cause it made it worse, plus each time I was put on it it made me gain 40 lbs. So I dont know. I want to have kids. But Dont se how that is going to be possible. Even the few hours that I stop, We try to get preg. but it never happens.


----------



## tltrull

luv4today said:


> I was on my birth control for at least 5 months before I stoped cause it made it worse, plus each time I was put on it it made me gain 40 lbs. So I dont know. I want to have kids. But Dont se how that is going to be possible. Even the few hours that I stop, We try to get preg. but it never happens.


I say get a new doc, one that will do the tests you need to see just what is going on. I had to see a couple before finally finding one that wanted to do more than put me on a BCP(which did nothing).


----------



## Jeanne D

luv,My sister was very much like you. She had a condition called "hyperplasia" where there is an overgrowth of the uterine lining. Have they done a D&C of your uterus and checked the tissue?Even if they don't find anything "abnormal" you should not be bleeding constantly.I hope you can find a dr. that will provide you with some relief from this problem.Jeanne


----------



## 4peace

Bleeding all the time is not normal, I know because I bled continually for one year. I was in my early 40's, and already had all the children I was going to have, so I realize that's different than your situation.What happened with me is, first the Dr. tried to put me on BC pills, which made me feel bad, lots of side effects so I had to stop those. Then I had a uterine ablation, which was the first one my Dr. did that 'failed'. I stopped bleeding for only 1 day, then back to constant bleeding. I became anemic, had no energy at all, and couldn't do much due to severe fatigue. Finally, I had a hysterectomy, which finally ended my bleeding. I was still bleeding going into my surgery.I'd definitely get a second opinion from another gyno.Good luck in finding out what's wrong and finding a solution!AnitaSue


----------



## luv4today

I want to say Thank You for all your help. I will find a new doctor and try what I can. i will keep u updated as it goes on. Once again, Thank you.


----------



## newscat

I would bleed a lot, too, and it turned out to be lots of fibroids on my uterus. I didn't have any pain either.


----------



## SHARON1219

I had the same problems as you...except mine started out as I would bleed heavy when I was younger...sometimes *years *at a time and when I got into my early 20's I skipped periods. I went to every doctor you can think of and finally found out I have Poly Cystic Ovary Syndrome. Unfortunately, it took another year of trying every type of birth control to man to finally feel better. I would just ask to be tested for PCOS. There are other symptoms too, facial hair growth, weight gain, dark underarms. I don't know if that sounds like you but everyone is different so it wouldn't hurt to ask to be tested. Let me know if ya need anything else.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

luv4today said:


> I just need some advice. When I was younger i hardley ever got my period. But now that I am older (25) my period will not stop. And when I mean it wont stop..... I have had it now for almost 9 months straight. And when its heavy (heavy is an understatment) I bleed blod clots the size of my palm. And I will go threw at least 12 maxi pads a day if not more. So this has been going on for alomst 3 years. And I get these shooting cramps that just wont let me go on with my day. I have been to doctors and they all say the same thing. They put me on birth control. But every time the birth control makes it worse. Has anyone ever been threw this??? Does anyone have any advice???? Please help, its is ruining my relationship at home due to lack of "bed" time. Thank you, FOREVER IN NEED OF ADVICE


I don't normally read the women's forums. I know it has been a while since you wrote this post. I hope you are doing better. The bleeding you are experiencing is not normal. Please continue to see doctors who might help you. Never take one doctor's word.I would also like to recommend an herbal remedy. It is called chasteberry and/or Vitex. You can get it at your health food stores or from whole foods market. Make sure you buy the herbal one that is an extract. Extracts are stronger and more effective more potent and goes further. A good formula that contains 215 mg of chasteberry extract and 25 mg of chasteberry. A good brand to buy is Vitanica. Chasteberry is also very helpful for women who have PCOS. Hope this helps.


----------



## xxson1axx

helloive just read your problem and i know exactly how ure feeling ever since i started on my 14th bday til nw im 17 n soon 2 be 18 ive had a period so its nearly 4 years of non stop periods. Its a pain its a pain ive been put on various birth control pills , the injection n august i had the coil placed which i do nt recommend cos since ive had heavier bleeding. the once thing i get told is when its said to be normal whens its not its irritating for anyone its stops u going swiming n how do u tell a lad u like tht ure constantly on ure period. I hope ure problem like mine is sorted soon n if u try something that works if u would be kind enough to inform me x x x


----------



## newscat

Have you had a scan for fibroid tumors? I thought the heavy bleeding with lots of clumps was just normal for me. It wasn't until I started having other problems that my regular doctor ordered a scan, like a CT scan, I think. They found out my uterus was covered up in fibroids. I ended up having a hysterectomy but there are other options.


----------



## 15157

Sounds like PCOS. My friend Rachel has the same problem with her cycle. Uncontrollable bleeding leading to enimia and infertility. The pill just does not work. She has had some success in slowing it down. IBS and Fibromyalgia often times accompany PCOS. Does your Dr. have any info on this? I'm sure Rachel would have somethings to add.


----------



## leeballz

This is kinda an old post but I was wondering, Luv, if you're still around, did they ever find out what was causing the constant bleeding?? I hope so!-Leeann


----------



## Guest

When I was in my 20's I would have very heavy bleeding. That would last 4 to 6 days.The Gynecologist said that is the average length of a Cycle. So I fit right into the "Average" of most woman.When I turned 29 , out of the clear blue , when I wasn't even due , I started to Hemmorage.I collapsed and my husband rushed me to the hospital ER.They knew something was seriously wrong and they did a Ultra Sound of my lower stomach and they saw > Both my Ovaries had Exploded (Ruptured). I was bleeding heavily into my abdominal cavity. About to bleed to death.I was rushed to OR and had to have a Complete Hysterectomy to save my life.Bleeding NON-STOP is Not Normal ! Something is wrong. If you have Non Stop bleeding for 9 months straight , there is something going on. You might need a hysterectomy. (????????)I feel Great since I don't have an Cycles anymore.I would go see a woman Gynecologist. She would be more sympathetic then a man would.


----------



## juloca

xxson1axx said:


> helloive just read your problem and i know exactly how ure feeling ever since i started on my 14th bday til nw im 17 n soon 2 be 18 ive had a period so its nearly 4 years of non stop periods. Its a pain its a pain ive been put on various birth control pills , the injection n august i had the coil placed which i do nt recommend cos since ive had heavier bleeding. the once thing i get told is when its said to be normal whens its not its irritating for anyone its stops u going swiming n how do u tell a lad u like tht ure constantly on ure period. I hope ure problem like mine is sorted soon n if u try something that works if u would be kind enough to inform me x x x


Hi,I know its been a few years since you posted this, but wanted to know if the bleeding ended up stopping. I've been bleeding nonstop since April 2005, 7 years and i can tell you its beyond frustrating!!!!! I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was about 13 years old and at that stage til i was about 17 my period would always fluctuate...sometimes 9 months with no bleeding and then 6 months nonstop heavy bleeding etc...i've seen so many different specialists, gyno's, GP's...the pill didnt work, neither did metformin and so many other meds, ive tried with naturopath and chinese medicine and nothing! all have told me that if i lose weight the bleeding will stop!!! need i say more! :S I have always been overweight and have found it so hard to lose weight...i've tried every diet you can think of, even lite n easy, weightwatchers etc i didnt even lose over 2 kgs with any of the diets! I'm starting bodytrim today...ive had a few friends try it who have lost heaps of weight...fingers crossed this will work! Hopefully your problem has been resolved by now, if so please let me know of the outcome. thanks


----------



## refuse to live this way

I just saw this post for the first time today, so I don't know if the problem is still around for the original person who posted it, but I figured I would add to the responses. I had heavy periods from the onset when I started at age 13. They were heavy, but not constant, until after I had my children (3) and I turned 30. After this I started having very heavy periods that would last 3 weeks to all month for many years. I had every test available during this time, as well as several biopsies because of questionable pap smears, everything came back normal. Finally my ob/gyn put me on the Depo-provera shot which I get every 3 months to control the heavy periods. After about a month from the first shot, I stopped having periods all together. It has now been 10 years without any periods (I'm now 51). I do believe that you can still have children if you stop the depo-provera shot, but I'm not positive on this one. I had already had my tubes tied before going on this shot. It was a life saver for sure. Please check this out if you read this post and see if it might help your situation (or anyone else that reads the post). The only problem I'm having now is not knowing if menapause is setting in. All the women in my family have had hysterectomies prior to menapause, so I don't know when to expect it for myself. My doctor is planning on taking me off this shot in the next couple of years. I'm curious to find out what will happen then, hopefully not the same thing as before. Best of luck to you.


----------



## dreamkenya

I had this same problem since I was 8. They just put me on bcp and now im at the age I want kids. So i would like to know what happen so it can shine some light on my problem.


----------



## Amanda Nicole

Women with abnormal periods may also want to get their vitamin D levels checked - I don't believe I've seen any studies specifically on menstruation and vitamin D, but I do know that vitamin D plays a role in hormones, the immune system, autoimmune diseases, and so on, so it couldn't hurt to get it checked. For me, personally, I've had abnormal periods my entire life - I will usually go months between periods. I got an extra dose of vitamin D, one day (thanks to my friend, Mr. Sun) and within a couple of days I started the most "normal" period that I ever had. (BTW, ideal blood levels of vitamin D for most people should be in the 50-60 ng/ml range - some labs still say that levels as low as 30 ng/ml are fine, but more and more findings suggest that 50-60 ng/ml is better to shoot for.)


----------



## Mandabear

I must ask, have any of your gynocologists done any ultrasounds or even a laporoscopy?

I had a similar problem and I would fill up 3+ pads a day with gelatinous tissue and blood. And I have endometriosis. What you are experiencing is definitely NOT NORMAL. Unfortunately with women's centers, and nurse gynocologists, they tend to write it off as overreacting. That's my experience. What you need to see is a gynocologist who is a an actual doctor and has experience. You can look up patient reviews for doctors online to better weed out the bad ones.

I'm not saying you have endometriosis, you could have a variety of reproductive problems that are similar. But it is dangerous to bleed that much. Please see an experienced doctor!


----------



## Mykaela3

I'm 17 and I've been on my period for a year and a half. It sucks not knowing what's going on... Or Not knowing if I'll ever have kids... They've had me on all kinds of birth control. The pill, the shot and currently I have the implant in my arm. Nothing seems to help. They gave me estrogen pills and those didn't help at all either... It scares me a little...


----------

